# new wallpaper for duel 24" monitors



## tremmor

I have many. getting bored and ready for something new. Animals, what ever. Just want change and new to look at. And landscape.


----------



## 1337dingo




----------



## 1337dingo

what about that?


----------



## mihir

*Low Bandwidth Image warning *

Try this 
I am assuming 3840x1080 

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs47/f/2009/230/6/1/Dual_Monitor_Wallpaper_by_NeonSalad.jpg

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/316/c/c/pacman_dualscreen_wallpaper_by_feartheec-d32o54o.png

http://www.goodwp.com/images/201103/goodwp.com_15631.jpg

http://www.imgbase.info/images/safe...other_wallpapers_dual_monitor_dual_screen.jpg

http://images.alphacoders.com/105/105195.jpg

http://www.wallchan.com/images/sandbox/13280-wallpaper-694209.jpg

http://www.deviantart.com/download/134059799/Peak_district_landscape_by_NeonSalad.jpg

http://www.wallchan.com/images/sandbox/13280-wallpaper-694209.jpg


----------



## tremmor

Picked up 3 i liked mihir.
thanks
I do have some links and i will find then post if anybody is interested. 
To early right now and work to do.


----------



## Troncoso

Do we have a wallpaper thread? I know we have the "Post Your Desktop" one, but I think we should have a thread for wallpaper that we can download and use. Everyone wants a nice wallpaper.


----------

